# What Saves ?



## Lowjack (Feb 22, 2013)

What saves your soul ?
Believing in G-d ?
      Or
Believing G-d ?


----------



## centerpin fan (Feb 22, 2013)

The latter.  

If it were the former, Satan himself would be saved.


----------



## gemcgrew (Feb 22, 2013)

Lowjack said:


> What saves your soul ?


 It is a gift of God.


Lowjack said:


> Believing in G-d ?
> Or
> Believing G-d ?


Neither


----------



## Ronnie T (Feb 22, 2013)

For the sake of the comments that are to come......

What's your take on what each means, and the difference?   "Believing" or "Believing in" God.


----------



## Lowjack (Feb 22, 2013)

Ronnie T said:


> For the sake of the comments that are to come......
> 
> What's your take on what each means, and the difference?   "Believing" or "Believing in" God.



What he said !


----------



## Lowjack (Feb 22, 2013)

Who has believed our message? And to whom has the arm of the LORD been revealed?
Isahia 53
Do you believe what G-d said about his Messiah ?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 22, 2013)

Believing in Jesus. Worshiping God.


----------



## THREEJAYS (Feb 22, 2013)

I have to believe in God to believe God.So I say both


----------



## formula1 (Feb 22, 2013)

*re:*

Abraham believed(trusted) God and it was credited to him as righteousness, so much so his faith produced action.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 22, 2013)

gemcgrew said:


> It is a gift of God.
> 
> Neither



By such a premise, then, could a person's soul be saved holding neither position?  For instance, an eskimo who has no idea what to call the creator?  Perhaps, according to your system, made aware of their election through nature?

Not trying to derail the thread.....really wish I had ore time to post these days.


----------



## Lowjack (Feb 22, 2013)

formula1 said:


> Abraham believed(trusted) God and it was credited to him as righteousness, so much so his faith produced action.



That is 100% The Truth.

Satan believes in G-d and he trembles" But he didn't believe G-d .


----------



## gemcgrew (Feb 23, 2013)

JB0704 said:


> By such a premise, then, could a person's soul be saved holding neither position?  For instance, an eskimo who has no idea what to call the creator?  Perhaps, according to your system, made aware of their election through nature?



The Eskimo is not born again because he believed, he believes because he has been born again. His new birth is a gift of God. This may take place at just a moment prior to death.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 23, 2013)

gemcgrew said:


> The Eskimo is not born again because he believed, he believes because he has been born again. His new birth is a gift of God. This may take place at just a moment prior to death.



 Rev 13:8 All inhabitants of the earth will worship the beast--all whose names have not been written in the book of life belonging to the Lamb that was slain from the creation of the world


----------



## gemcgrew (Feb 23, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> Rev 13:8 All inhabitants of the earth will worship the beast--all whose names have not been written in the book of life belonging to the Lamb that was slain from the creation of the world


I take that you are in agreement with me, not only here but also in your reprobate thread.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 23, 2013)

gemcgrew said:


> I take that you are in agreement with me, not only here but also in your reprobate thread.



Not really. I had just read that verse before reading this thread so I thought i'd share it. But if God can elect the Eskimo, why not all the Jews?


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 25, 2013)

If the scripture said "Abraham believed _IN God_, and was credited with righteousness", we would have about as usless of a faith as many in the world who say they do also.


----------



## Ronnie T (Feb 25, 2013)

What saves?   God saves.


----------



## Lowjack (Feb 25, 2013)

Ronnie T said:


> What saves?   God saves.



That's who saves ?


----------



## Ronnie T (Feb 25, 2013)

But don't you think God is the what and the why and the how and then when, and everything else?
Ultimately, it all begins with and returns to God.
And that realization is the true seat of salvation.  For me.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Feb 26, 2013)

It's easy to become bogged down in semantics and lose sight of the forest due to the trees.
To answer your question Paul in Romans 10:9 states:
“If you confess with your mouth, “Jesus is Lord,” and believe in your heart that God raised Him from the dead, you will be saved. 10 One believes with the heart, resulting in righteousness, and one confesses with the mouth, resulting in salvation."


----------



## Lowjack (Feb 26, 2013)

SemperFiDawg said:


> It's easy to become bogged down in semantics and lose sight of the forest due to the trees.
> To answer your question Paul in Romans 10:9 states:
> “If you confess with your mouth, “Jesus is Lord,” and believe in your heart that God raised Him from the dead, you will be saved. 10 One believes with the heart, resulting in righteousness, and one confesses with the mouth, resulting in salvation."



These things are believing God , for he said he would give a Sacrifice and he would send his messiah and he did. So if you believe it and you confess it , you have believed God's word and that saves you.


----------



## Lowjack (Feb 26, 2013)

Ronnie T said:


> But don't you think God is the what and the why and the how and then when, and everything else?
> Ultimately, it all begins with and returns to God.
> And that realization is the true seat of salvation.  For me.



Returning to God was the principle Message of Christ.


----------



## Ronnie T (Feb 26, 2013)

Words of Jesus.

Matthew 28:16 But the eleven disciples proceeded to Galilee, to the mountain which Jesus had designated. 17 When they saw Him, they worshiped Him; but some were doubtful. 18 And Jesus came up and spoke to them, saying, “All authority has been given to Me in heaven and on earth. 19 Go therefore and make disciples of all the nations, baptizing them in the name of the Father and the Son and the Holy Spirit, 20 teaching them to observe all that I commanded you; and lo, I am with you always, even to the end of the age.”


----------

